# I'm an Apple Product Professional



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Can't wait for my pin and certificate!! What an easy test... didn't read one tutorial. Almost an Apple Sales Pro


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How do you take the test? And congratulations!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

You need to be an Apple Dealer (corporate or 3rd party doesnt matter)..You have to register, then they will set you up. All internal apple sites.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

WorldIRC said:


> Can't wait for my pin and certificate!! What an easy test... didn't read one tutorial. Almost an Apple Sales Pro



Welcome to the club! The cake and cookies are in the walk in fridge by the iMac posters, and the iPod buffet is self-serve.

The tests are really too easy.. but some of them have quasi-useful information.

PS: The pin and certificate take some time to arrive... Apple usually has a backlog of them.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

:clap: 
A great achievement, but there is some great information if you do a little reading. 

Don't forget to do the dot.Mac...





Heart's Current Rank said:


> AAP + Sales Professional Recognition
> Rank 328 out of 3,055
> Current Points - 14430
> Current Level -	Sales Professional Recognition


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh I plan on doing the reading for the software programs (like Final Cut..and the iLife programs). The hardware I know top to bottom and the OS I knew already..


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The .Mac is actually useful, when it's free... I'm debating if I want to keep some of the easier courses for next year, since points are reset to 2000.



> Rank - 236 out of 3,054
> Current Points - 15241
> Current Level: Sales Professional Recognition


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Apple Product Professional
2000-2006

Sadly it's not going to happen again in 2007


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I am now an Apple Sales Professional!!


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

HUGE congrats!!!


----------

